# NZQA - Masters Degree Evaluation



## aspirant910 (Aug 2, 2012)

Today , I just got my Pre-assessment Result evaluated and was shocked with the assessment.
I holds full time Masters in Engineering ( M.E) from BIRLA INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY , MESRA , RANCHI ( INDIA ) and before that I have done Bachelors of Engineering ( B.E) from Agra University.

Pre-assessment Result:

On the information available, the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA)
assesses this qualification as comparable to the learning outcome of a
qualification at Level 8 on the New Zealand Qualification Framework. 

I am really surprised the way NZQA assesses the Indian qualifications as now I would not be able to file the EOI


----------



## aspirant910 (Aug 2, 2012)

aspirant910 said:


> Today , I just got my Pre-assessment Result evaluated and was shocked with the assessment.
> I holds full time Masters in Engineering ( M.E) from BIRLA INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY , MESRA , RANCHI ( INDIA ) and before that I have done Bachelors of Engineering ( B.E) from Agra University.
> 
> Pre-assessment Result:
> ...


Any suggestions how to move further on this.


----------



## muthu.g (Sep 4, 2012)

aspirant910 said:


> Any suggestions how to move further on this.


don't worry, please do consult an expert, you will be able to do it.


----------

